# Dowel Joint Jig ?



## TonyW (Jul 10, 2011)

I purchased a dowel joint jig and am a little confused. I get that people may want to use various sized dowels, but why have 4 different sizes on one jig rather than have 4 of the same size (i.e. 3/8 " or such). It seems like a lot of clamping and moving to make just one hole at a time. Is there a reasonably priced jig that has the option of using 3 or 4 of the same dowel sizes on it?

Thanks


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I am confused. Why would you want 3 or 4 of the same size?

G


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*for doweling rails on a door*

You may want at least 2, maybe 3 to dowel the rails. I'd just get more than one jig:
http://www.harborfreight.com/self-centering-doweling-jig-41345.html


----------



## Noek (Jan 26, 2013)

Dowelmax lets you use two sizes. It's pricey for sure but 'dead on balls accurate' and easy to use once you get the hang of it


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I use dowel pegs, when I can, in glue-ups to get useful sized pieces of wood for carvings. I have several sets of those little aluminum plugs that fit in one set of holes with center points to mark the locations in the next piece of wood. Maybe not exquisite accurate but that may be more an issue of my sloppy hole boring.


----------

